# Winamp und ICQ



## SoltanDemoriel (17. Juni 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen 

ich suche etwas bestimmtes... weiss gar nicht ob es sowas überhaupt gibt

ich suche ein plugin das meinen aktuellen Winamp Song in meine N/A in icq reinhaut....

leider hab ich  nichts in www gefunden.

kennt einer sowas?

oder weiss jemand ob ich sowas selbst schreiben könnte? ich weiss nicht genau ob man events in winamp mit c++ oder sowas in der art abfangen kann, bei wmp weiss ich das es geht zumindest das man die bibiothek ansteuern kann.


thx Im vorraus


----------

